# Clear Skies Ahead



## gmcunni (Aug 27, 2010)

Wow, after all the rain we've had (and i liked it) the forecast for the next few days looks like a great way to wind down summer.


----------



## Glenn (Aug 27, 2010)

Looking forward to the weekend. It's gonna be in the mid 40's tonight in SoVT. I may have to fire up the Jotul tomorrow AM.


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 27, 2010)

Glenn said:


> Looking forward to the weekend. It's gonna be in the mid 40's tonight in SoVT. I may have to fire up the Jotul tomorrow AM.



Do it!!!!  My wood pile is all nice and grey in color.  Gonna be a good burning season.


----------



## Glenn (Aug 27, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> Do it!!!!  My wood pile is all nice and grey in color.  Gonna be a good burning season.



I fired up last Saturday morning. It was 55 in the house. :-o

I've had a fire at least once a month in the stove since buying it in August of last year. You do get some cool damn days in the summer...helps take the chill out.


----------



## Glenn (Aug 30, 2010)

Had another fire Saturday morning. Then yesterday, humid and in the 80's.  :roll:


----------

